# Dark Harlequins with a splash of flouresence



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

So, a little while ago, I received a commission to match some harlequins to an existing Dark Eldar force. My client, in this case, was very specific about the colors- mostly they would be in black and white, but they were each to have one bright color on them (selected from one of the bright colors on the Dark Eldar force).

Otherwise, the designs were up to me. I actually highly recommend treating harlequins this way. Aside from being some of the best minis that the Citadel range has to offer, they really do give you a free pass to go wild with your freehand. Reigning this in with tight color control is a terrific idea.

Since I don't play Eldar or Dark Eldar, I'll have a little more trouble finding an excuse to pick up some of these minis for myself. I do play Space Hulk, though, and I've seen some pretty strong rules for them that could easily be updated into 3rd ed. Still, they'll have to wait until some of my other projects are finished.

So, here they are:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Individually they each look great (as usual).

However, having a different third colour on each still makes them look too disparate for me; I would have gone for black, white, and the same third colour.


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

I can see what Dave T Hobbit is saying and I'd be inclined to agree but in the case of Harlies, I think the seperate colouring is a top look.
With SM's or an Eldar Guardian squad it wouldn't look so good. With a Harlequin squad, it gives them a uniformed look with the black and white and also gives the whole group an overall colourful and bright aura.

Disparate? Yes, but in a good way.

Nice job, I say.


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

i think the seperate color's look's good, kind of like a squad of power rangers, but more grimdark


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I like everything about these......apart from the gold...looks out of place and a lot less intricate than the rest of the models.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They look like savage marshmallows.

The painting is done well enough, I'm just not a fan of lime green on anything.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They look pretty good, but I agree that a more unified theme would be better. The colors you've chosen don't go together very well.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

The colors were chosen by my client in this case. However, they're made to match his Dark Eldar force which features prominent black and each of these bright colors throughout the force. I think that using only one of those colors would have kept them from matching the other units in the force, and actually make them look less ostentatious than the rest of the force.

Overall, I feel as though the group matches well enough for Harlies, but I can totally see why someone would think otherwise.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If the rest of the force has several bright colours then it was a good choice.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

great looking harlies...

always found them difficult to get right to be honest but i like the look of yours.

+rep


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The models are great and I like it except for the guns.. They just don't look right to me. Maybe do some detail on them, like the gems? Or do NMMs?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Silens said:


> The models are great and I like it except for the guns.. They just don't look right to me. Maybe do some detail on them, like the gems? Or do NMMs?


I was debating if I should say the same thing or not yesterday, so I hadn't posted to see if it was just me. Still looks great though!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the criticism. Maybe next time I'll make sure the metals have a little more contrast to them.

NMM wasn't really an option on these since they were meant to match an existing force.


----------

